# What color kits might I get?



## jacknjill (Aug 15, 2015)

I have two nice Hollands that I need today, but I'm very curious as to what colors I'll get. They are both black (one broken)... Obviously I'll get black, right? And I think Tort because of their pedigree. Lol but last year I bred another pair of black Hollands, only 1 was black out of 5, they were all different colors actually!
Their pedigree (of the kits) are... Black Dam & Sire
Grandparents: 
Tort, blue 
Tort, seal
Great grandparents:
Black, tort, frosty, chinchilla 
Chestnut, tort, tort, tort


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 15, 2015)

I meant I have two Hollands that I *bred* today.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Aug 16, 2015)

may i ask if you are breeding pets? or are you breeding show worthy kits?


----------



## majorv (Aug 16, 2015)

Maybe Oak Ridge Rabbits will see this and comment. She raises Holland's.


----------



## jacknjill (Aug 17, 2015)

Ok, thank you majorv


----------



## HiddenRock (Oct 11, 2015)

All of our rabbits are fully pedigreed, I recently bred our doe Zelda. She's a Castor Rex. I bred her to a gorgeous Opal Rex named Prince Charming, I know breeding a Castor to Opal may produce kits with to much black on the surface color and be very grey around the hindquarters, but then again it may not! What are your opinions? All of which are welcome, a picture of the buck is below. 

Well I tried to post a picture of the buck, can we not post pictures here? Or maybe I'm doing it wrong lol.


----------



## smallpetshop22 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes, there is a way to post pictures so I think you were doing it incorrectly, but we all make mistakes


----------



## ladysown (Oct 11, 2015)

high probability of black and tort.


----------



## OntarioHollands (Oct 14, 2015)

Okay, so due to a handy program called Evens Rabbit Register, I was able to calculate what colors you could possibly get with that breeding, so here ya are 

Black
Black Tort
Blue

_Below 2%:_
Chocolate
Siamese Sable
Seal/Dark Sable
Self Chin seal - Black or Chocolate
Tort - Blue/Blue Cream/Beige

But, since I don't have the exact genotype of all the parents, g.parents, g.g.parents, it's not 100% accurate  So you could still get some different colors. Keep us updated with what you get!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 14, 2015)

Black and black tort are most likely. There are possibilities of other colors if your rabbits carry obscure recessives, but in Holland Lops that doesn't happen often.


----------

